# Stacking?



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok I am wanting to get into doing the confromation shows, from what I understand stacking means how they stand for inspection? Does anyone know any sites that can show the correct stance or have any advice/tips for a newbie? I was really big into showing horses for most of my life, but we quit about a year ago. I know that you have to do a lot of work and training so I would love to learn as much as I can.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Dog Show Training

Here are two picts of Bodacious free stacking 
(her natural stance not being manipulated)
Self/free stacking IMO is more important and also needed in the ring


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow she is beautiful!


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

She is a beautiful dog!! So is the stance just something that is either they got it or they don't?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with patches!! I don't work on stacking with my dogs I prefer natural free stacking without the manipulation as mine have gotten older they have just naturally developed in their stance . And yes that bodacious is a knock out  That's what you call good breeding and good genetics  If your showing it's very important to know your dogs angles and flaws no dog is perfect but you have some that are not bred well at all. Good Conformation is something that will depend alot on breeding and genetics this is what you should be looking for if your wanting to show your dog in the ring.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments on my little girl. I love her LOL, but of course I'm little biased because she is mine and so is her sire and littermate sis.   

Well yes, they either have good structure or they don't which is seen when they free stack and when the judge does a hands on exam. 

A good handler can manipulate and hide things they don't want the judge to notice as much during an exam. No dog is perfect so this helps make them look better.

That being said a good judge will see things the handler can't hide when the dog moves around the ring and when they have to do the free stack as well.

Also, remember a green dog or overly happy dog may be wiggly and not free stack as well so manipulation is often a plus. LOL with mine the more I touch them the happier, wigglier and more licky they get so I do mostly hands off them.

In ADBA the stacking in general is not as important as it is in UKC.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i have noticed that ADBA is a lot more "relaxed" in the way they show there dogs. patch, have you done any showing in the ADBA?


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Well jay(the pix on my profile is CKC), her tail was broken when she was a baby and there is a LONG story behind her. But what matters not is that she is happy and healthy, she goes with us to work cows---she saved my little sisters life. She is just a good dog and started it all. 

Georgia has been through some rough stuff with me, I would never put her through the stress. She was with me through my abusive x and she is what gave me the courage to leave.....its funny how a dog can change you. She came into the picture at about 6 months old, my dad got her for me searched forever......about 2 or 3 weeks after she came home, he tried to hit me and she stood in the middle, pounced on his chest I ran for the truck and she was right there with me--we made it to the truck, drove like a bat out of hell and never looked back. She didnt bite him, she just knocked him off of me. 

I know that Its early to be thinking about but I was thinking about dozer I am posting some new pix of them in the pix section. I always over think so it takes me a little longer to actually get ready, and I dont want to feel like an idiot....I am also gonna post some pix of Georgias parents


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Forgot to say Georgia and Dozer are both ADBA, what website do yall use to do the pedigree gen?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

wheezie said:


> i have noticed that ADBA is a lot more "relaxed" in the way they show there dogs. patch, have you done any showing in the ADBA?


 Both UKC and ADBA are fun but very different from one another. I mostly do UKC. I've shown Bodacious twice in ADBA and she is pointed with them and in UKC she is a CH with 3 wins towards her GRCH.

*LoveMyBullies* sounds like your dogs are total sweethearts! 
If they are reg ADBA you can single reg by doing the paper work and having an inspection of the dog done with UKC if you want as well when they hit a year.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

up:I really would love to start. They really are sweet, I had thought about getting Georgia Dual registered with UKC, She turned two in September. I am waiting on her hip cert. number my vet said that it could possibly take a while. He was very confident that she would pass no problem, none of the dogs in her family have had any problems. Thanks for all the info. Here are some of the pix i took this morning. Let me know what you think.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

wow patch-your female looks almost identical to my bam from the side!

when she was growing did her cheeks fill out a lil more? bams seem to just now be startin to really look pitty in the face

ok enough threadjacking lol


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

What cute babies!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

*LoveMyBullies*
I can't tell much from the picts because they are very dark. Can you lighten them up and repost them



intensive said:


> wow patch-your female looks almost identical to my bam from the side!
> 
> when she was growing did her cheeks fill out a lil more? bams seem to just now be startin to really look pitty in the face
> 
> ok enough threadjacking lol


I've never seen a side shot of him to comment structure wise, but they are definitely very similar in color. I took a quick peek at his b-day picts and he is a cutie.

She always was cheeky. She pretty much grew and filled out evenly all over as she matured.

Usually heads start to fill out more at a year or so depending on the bloodline.


----------

